
The Coming Generation May Not Use Social Media at All - dfps
http://tttthis.com/socialmediageneration.php
======
roymurdock
The article has no data. Here’s an article with data which says young people
are the most frequent users of social media

[http://www.pewinternet.org/2018/03/01/social-media-use-
in-20...](http://www.pewinternet.org/2018/03/01/social-media-use-in-2018/)

~~~
dfps
The article isn't about the current situation, but about the possible response
to it, right?

------
phyzome
Bull. They might not use public social media quite so much, or demand end-to-
end encryption. But social media is here to stay.

~~~
dfps
"is here to stay" because what?

------
gt_
Most of my friends loathe social media and only use it in fear that if they
don’t, they might be less attractive to potential employers..

~~~
forkandwait
How does that work? Github style contributions, LinkedIn profiles, or some
sort of activity trail of planning dinner with friends on FB?

~~~
gt_
Most of them are in creative careers or advertising.

------
Dirlewanger
A bunch of wishful thinking. Too many companies have too much to lose from the
mobile market.

~~~
dfps
Isn't there a difference between the mobile market selling products and users
investing time, energy and their persons on public online platforms?

